# Sick baby boer - 6 days old



## Lapine Goats (Mar 31, 2011)

Twins (buck &doe) born 6 days ago. I noticed this afternoon the doe looked puny compared to her brother. He is fat and energetic. One remarkable thing I noticed was she kept hunching or arching her back like she needed to poop. I did see her urinate, but no bowel movement. Her stomach feels empty and she won't drink. She looks and feels dehydrated to me. I gave her 4 ml of nutri drench and a shot of B12 & probios. Her temp is 102f (rectal).

I gave her and my other babies Valbazen four days ago. Do you think her rumen is not working or what??? The other three kids are doing fine.

Please help. I lost two babies last year and don't want to lose this one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies...

If you haven't seen her poo...give her an enema....use a small syringe(no needle) and put warm water up there.... Maybe start with a 6cc syringe.....then if that doesn't make the kid push to poo try another one.... If the kid has a messy bum then...it most likely pooed.. especially if it is fresh....but if in doubt... give an enema....
From not pooing her tummy may hurt.... so she may not want to eat...

Temp seems Ok...

You wormed a bit to early...kids do not get worms until they reach 2 weeks or more...... So that wasn't necessary... Babies that young ..their Rumen is not functioning yet....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you seen her nursing from mom? If she is not eating you need to bottle feed her.


----------



## Lapine Goats (Mar 31, 2011)

I know she was sucking from mom first few days. She did have a bowel movement a little while ago.

I got some milk from the mom and tried to bottle feed her but she will not take it. Any idea what could be causing her to not eat?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You can't take "no" for an answer. Keep trying, what kind of nipple are you using? I like the red Pritchert nipple. Also, they like their milk surprisingly warm. Put a little Karo Syrup on the nipple and in the bottle. She will eat when she gets really hungry, sometimes you have to open their little mouths and put the nipple in, make sure the hole is big enough to let milk trickle into her mouth. Move the nipple in and out. Good luck. ray:


----------



## Lapine Goats (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to be more aggressive with the feeding today. I'll keep you updated. Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have someone else Tickle or lightly rub her ...on the tailhead area along the back... this will help stimulate her to nurse.... 

Squirt a little milk in the mouth...so the kid can get a taste of it....

With the nipple in her mouth... move the nipple slightly in and out ...leaving it in the mouth... Good luck... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Keep us posted.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How's your baby today? I hope she is feeling better and eating again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is baby? :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Di said:


> You can't take "no" for an answer. Keep trying, what kind of nipple are you using? I like the red Pritchert nipple. Also, they like their milk surprisingly warm. Put a little Karo Syrup on the nipple and in the bottle. She will eat when she gets really hungry, sometimes you have to open their little mouths and put the nipple in, make sure the hole is big enough to let milk trickle into her mouth. Move the nipple in and out. Good luck. ray:


I agree! Most wont just take the bottle you have to make them. May take a bunch of tries also. 
If she is not eating from mom and you cant get her to take the bottle you may have to tube her to get something into her.


----------

